# Just before sunrise



## yorgasor (Feb 4, 2014)

This morning I hiked up to the giant 'Y' on the side of the mountains in Provo, UT well before sunrise. As I sat there and waited for the sun to come up, there was a minute or two of the most amazing shade of blue in the sky. 

I shot this 3-frame panorama using a 30 yr old Nikon 24mm f/2 AIS lens on my Canon 5D3. The whole early morning hike in freezing cold weather was all worth it for just this shot!




Provo Blue Sky Panorama by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2014)

Lovely. Great shot Sir.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 4, 2014)

This was another great shot from the morning of the view of West Mountain: 





West Mountain Sunrise by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------

